# Time For A Rant.



## Mutt

Well, Its been a while since I had a rant. so I guess its time to start one.  

Rant topic:
Commercial Hemp.

Rant: 
Why the hell is commercial hemp not being used as natural resource in the US?????

Facts:
Here is what it is able to produce:
paper, textiles, building materials, food, medicine, paint, detergent, varnish, oil, ink, and fuel.

Ok who should be pressuring this use of this natural resource. All of these high and mighty environmentalists. They ***** about deforestization, They ***** about loss of eco systems, they ***** and they *****. but never once do you hear of these people offering a solution. Commercial Hemp. Why is it not pushed heavy in our political system. Tell you why, They associate it with regular marijuana. Well it is by far not the same. Trace amounts of alkaloids and THC. like in the .0 range sometimes .00 range. Smoke it and you got a headache. Thats it.

Another reason it is not pushed. The massive impact it would have on the oil industry. But it would not put them outa business. instead redirect towards hemp oil refinement as a fuel. but is this even being viewed as an option NO!!!!!!. *** 

Who would benefit:
Planet for one. Local farmers two, it would benefit a lot all the way around. So whats the big deal. Oil Companies have made there mark and not a good one at that. 

End rant:
Envirnomentalist get off your soap box for a minute and offer a solution. End Rant.

(I know this is going to start a debate).


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH

I agree mutt.  Not to long ago I seen a show on tv about hemp, being a source of fuel.  They had a diesel engine with a few mods. on it and the use a hemp mixture and it drove just fine.


----------



## toddypotseed

you two said it in a nutshell BIG OIL companies lobbyists( those bastards) , how else could they control the masses by limiting the fuel sources to a few and grudingly relinquishing control to other means of resources( more enviromentaly friendly ones) being used.


----------



## Hick

The Real Reason Hemp is Illegal 
by Doug Yurchey, 2005 

And I will raise up for them a plant of renown, and they shall 
be no more consumed with hunger in the land. 
-- Ezekiel 34/29 

Where did the word 'marijuana' come from? In the mid 1930s, the 
M-word was created to tarnish the good image and phenomenal history of 
the hemp plant...as you will read. The facts cited here, with 
references, are generally verifiable in the Encyclopaedia Britannica 
which was printed on hemp paper for 150 years: 

* All schoolbooks were made from hemp or flax paper until the 1880s; 
Hemp Paper Reconsidered, Jack Frazier, 1974. 

* It was LEGAL TO PAY TAXES WITH HEMP in America from 1631 until the 
early 1800s; LA Times, Aug. 12, 1981. 

* REFUSING TO GROW HEMP in America during the 17th and 18th Centuries 
WAS AGAINST THE LAW! You could be jailed in Virginia for refusing to 
grow hemp from 1763 to 1769; Hemp in Colonial Virginia, G. M. Herdon. 

* George Washington, Thomas Jefferson and other founding fathers GREW 
HEMP; Washington and Jefferson Diaries. Jefferson smuggled hemp seeds 
from China to France then to America. 

* Benjamin Franklin owned one of the first paper mills in America and 
it processed hemp. Also, the War of 1812 was fought over hemp. 
Napoleon wanted to cut off Moscow's export to England; Emperor Wears 
No Clothes, Jack Herer. 

* For thousands of years, 90% of all ships' sails and rope were made 
from hemp. The word 'canvas' is Dutch for hemp; Webster's New World 
Dictionary. 

* 80% of all textiles, fabrics, clothes, linen, drapes, bed sheets, 
etc. were made from hemp until the 1820s with the introduction of the 
cotton gin. 

* The first Bibles, maps, charts, Betsy Ross's flag, the first drafts 
of the Declaration of Independence and the Constitution were made from 
hemp; U.S. Government Archives. 

* The first crop grown in many states was hemp. 1850 was a peak year 
for Kentucky producing 40,000 tons. Hemp was the largest cash crop 
until the 20th Century; State Archives. 

* Oldest known records of hemp farming go back 5000 years in China, 
although hemp industrialization probably goes back to ancient Egypt. 

* Rembrandts, Gainsborough's, Van Gogh's as well as most early canvas 
paintings were principally painted on hemp linen. 

* In 1916, the U.S. Government predicted that by the 1940s all paper 
would come from hemp and that no more trees need to be cut down. 
Government studies report that 1-acre of hemp equals 4.1 acres of 
trees. Plans were in the works to implement such programs; Department 
of Agriculture 

* Quality paints and varnishes were made from hemp seed oil until 
1937. 58,000 tons of hemp seeds were used in America for paint 
products in 1935; Sherman Williams Paint Co. testimony before Congress 
against the 1937 Marijuana Tax Act. 

* Henry Ford's first Model-T was built to run on hemp gasoline and 
the CAR ITSELF WAS CONSTRUCTED FROM HEMP! On his large estate, Ford 
was photographed among his hemp fields. The car, 'grown from the 
soil,' had hemp plastic panels whose impact strength was 10 times 
stronger than steel; Popular Mechanics, 1941. 

* Hemp called 'Billion Dollar Crop.' It was the first time a cash 
crop had a business potential to exceed a billion dollars; Popular 
Mechanics, Feb., 1938. 

* Mechanical Engineering Magazine (Feb. 1938) published an article 
entitled 'The Most Profitable and Desirable Crop that Can be Grown.' 
It stated that if hemp was cultivated using 20th Century technology, 
it would be the single largest agricultural crop in the U.S. and the 
rest of the world. 

The following information comes directly from the United States 
Department of Agriculture's 1942 14-minute film encouraging and 
instructing 'patriotic American farmers' to grow 350,000 acres of hemp 
each year for the war effort: 


'...(When) Grecian temples were new, hemp was already old in the 
service of mankind. For thousands of years, even then, this plant had 
been grown for cordage and cloth in China and elsewhere in the East. 
For centuries prior to about 1850, all the ships that sailed the 
western seas were rigged with hempen rope and sails. For the sailor, 
no less than the hangman, hemp was indispensable... 


...Now with Philippine and East Indian sources of hemp in the 
hands of the Japanese...American hemp must meet the needs of our Army 
and Navy as well as of our industries... 

...the Navy's rapidly dwindling reserves. When that is gone, 
American hemp will go on duty again; hemp for mooring ships; hemp for 
tow lines; hemp for tackle and gear; hemp for countless naval uses 
both on ship and shore. Just as in the days when Old Ironsides sailed 
the seas victorious with her hempen shrouds and hempen sails. Hemp for 
victory!' 

Certified proof from the Library of Congress; found by the 
research of Jack Herer, refuting claims of other government agencies 
that the 1942 USDA film 'Hemp for Victory' did not exist. 

Hemp cultivation and production do not harm the environment. 
The USDA Bulletin #404 concluded that hemp produces 4 times as much 
pulp as wood with at least 4 to 7 times less pollution. 

From Popular Mechanics, Feb. 1938: 
'It has a short growing season...It can be grown in any 
state...The long roots penetrate and break the soil to leave it in 
perfect condition for the next year's crop. The dense shock of leaves, 
8 to 12 feet above the ground, chokes out weeds. 
...hemp, this new crop can add immeasurably to American 
agriculture and industry.' 

In the 1930s, innovations in farm machinery would have caused an 
industrial revolution when applied to hemp. This single resource could 
have created millions of new jobs generating thousands of quality 
products. Hemp, if not made illegal, would have brought America out of 
the Great Depression. 

William Randolph Hearst (Citizen Kane) and the Hearst Paper 
Manufacturing Division of Kimberly Clark owned vast acreage of 
timberlands. The Hearst Company supplied most paper products. Patty 
Hearst's grandfather, a destroyer of nature for his own personal 
profit, stood to lose billions because of hemp. 

In 1937, Dupont patented the processes to make plastics from oil 
and coal. Dupont's Annual Report urged stockholders to invest in its 
new petrochemical division. Synthetics such as plastics, cellophane, 
celluloid, methanol, nylon, rayon, Dacron, etc., could now be made 
from oil. Natural hemp industrialization would have ruined over 80% of 
Dupont's business. 

THE TRICKS 
Andrew Mellon became Hoover's Secretary of the Treasury and 
Dupont's primary investor. He appointed his future nephew-in-law, 
Harry J. Anslinger, to head the Federal Bureau of Narcotics and 
Dangerous Drugs. 


Secret meetings were held by these financial tycoons. Hemp was 
declared dangerous and a threat to their billion dollar enterprises. 
For their dynasties to remain intact, hemp had to go. These men took 
an obscure Mexican slang word: 'marihuana' and pushed it into the 
consciousness of America. 

MEDIA MANIPULATION 
A media blitz of 'yellow journalism' raged in the late 1920s and 
1930s. Hearst's newspapers ran stories emphasizing the horrors of 
marihuana. The menace of marihuana made headlines. Readers learned 
that it was responsible for everything from car accidents to loose 
morality. 


Films like 'Reefer Madness' (1936), 'Marihuana: Assassin of 
Youth'(1935) and 'Marihuana: The Devil's Weed' (1936) were propaganda 
designed by these industrialists to create an enemy. Their purpose was 
to gain public support so that anti-marihuana laws could be passed. 

Examine the following quotes from 'The Burning Question' aka 
REEFER MADNESS: 
*a violent narcotic. 
*Acts of shocking violence. 
*Incurable insanity. 
*Soul-destroying effects. 
*Under the influence of the drug he killed his entire family with an axe. 

*More vicious, more deadly even than these soul-destroying drugs 
(heroin, cocaine) is the menace of marihuana! 

Reefer Madness did not end with the usual 'the end.' The film 
concluded with these words plastered on the screen: TELL YOUR CHILDREN. 

In the 1930s, people were very naive; even to the point of 
ignorance. The masses were like sheep waiting to be led by the few in 
power. They did not challenge authority. If the news was in print or 
on the radio, they believed it had to be true. They told their 
children and their children grew up to be the parents of the baby-boomers. 

On April 14, 1937, the Prohibitive Marihuana Tax Law or the bill 
that outlawed hemp was directly brought to the House Ways and Means 
Committee. This committee is the only one that can introduce a bill to 
the House floor without it being debated by other committees. The 
Chairman of the Ways and Means, Robert Doughton, was a Dupont 
supporter. He insured that the bill would pass Congress. 

Dr. James Woodward, a physician and attorney, testified too late 
on behalf of the American Medical Association. He told the committee 
that the reason the AMA had not denounced the Marihuana Tax Law sooner 
was that the Association had just discovered that marihuana was hemp. 

Few people, at the time, realized that the deadly menace they 
had been reading about on Hearst's front pages was in fact passive 
hemp. The AMA understood hemp to be a MEDICINE found in numerous 
healing products sold over the last hundred years.

*(continued next page)*


----------



## Hick

In September of 1937, hemp became illegal. The most useful crop
known became a drug and our planet has been suffering ever since.

Congress banned hemp because it was said to be the most
violence-causing drug known. Anslinger, head of the Drug Commission
for 31 years, promoted the idea that marihuana made users act
extremely violent. In the 1950s, under the Communist threat of
McCarthyism, Anslinger now said the exact opposite. Marijuana will
pacify you so much that soldiers would not want to fight.

Today, our planet is in desperate trouble. Earth is suffocating
as large tracts of rain forests disappear. Pollution, poisons and
chemicals are killing people. These great problems could be reversed
if we industrialized hemp. Natural biomass could provide all of the
planet's energy needs that are currently supplied by fossil fuels. We
have consumed 80% of our oil and gas reserves. We need a renewable
resource. Hemp could be the solution to soaring gas prices.

THE WONDER PLANT
Hemp has a higher quality fiber than wood fiber. Far fewer
caustic chemicals are required to make paper from hemp than from
trees. Hemp paper does not turn yellow and is very durable. The plant
grows quickly to maturity in a season where trees take a lifetime.

ALL PLASTIC PRODUCTS SHOULD BE MADE FROM HEMP SEED OIL. Hempen
plastics are biodegradable! Over time, they would break down and not
harm the environment. Oil-based plastics, the ones we are very
familiar with, help ruin nature; they do not break down and will do
great harm in the future. The process to produce the vast array of
natural (hempen) plastics will not ruin the rivers as Dupont and other
petrochemical companies have done. Ecology does not fit in with the
plans of the Oil Industry and the political machine. Hemp products are
safe and natural.

MEDICINES SHOULD BE MADE FROM HEMP. We should go back to the
days when the AMA supported hemp cures. 'Medical Marijuana' is given
out legally to only a handful of people while the rest of us are
forced into a system that relies on chemicals. Hemp is only healthy
for the human body.

WORLD HUNGER COULD END. A large variety of food products can be
generated from hemp. The seeds contain one of the highest sources of
protein in nature. ALSO: They have two essential fatty acids that
clean your body of cholesterol. These essential fatty acids are not
found anywhere else in nature! Consuming hemp seeds is the best thing
you could do for your body. Eat uncooked hemp seeds.

CLOTHES SHOULD BE MADE FROM HEMP. Hemp clothing is extremely
strong and durable over time. You could hand clothing, made from hemp,
down to your grandchildren. Today, there are American companies that
make hemp clothing; usually 50% hemp. Hemp fabrics should be
everywhere. Instead, they are almost underground. Superior hemp
products are not allowed to advertise on fascist television. Kentucky,
once the top hemp producing state, made it ILLEGAL TO WEAR hemp
clothing! Can you imagine being thrown into jail for wearing quality
jeans?

The world is crazy...but that does not mean you have to join the
insanity. Get together. Spread the news. Tell people, and that
includes your children, the truth. Use hemp products. Eliminate the
word 'marijuana.' Realize the history that created it. Make it
politically incorrect to say or print the M-word. Fight against the
propaganda (designed to favor the agenda of the super rich) and the
bullshit. Hemp must be utilized in the future. We need a clean energy
source to save our planet. INDUSTRIALIZE HEMP!

The liquor, tobacco and oil companies fund more than a million
dollars a day to Partnership for a Drug-Free America and other similar
agencies. We have all seen their commercials. Now, their motto is:
'It's more dangerous than we thought.' Lies from the powerful
corporations that began with Hearst are still alive and well today.

The brainwashing continues. Now, the commercials say: If you buy
a joint, you contribute to murders and gang wars. The latest anti-hemp
commercials say: If you buy a joint...you are promoting TERRORISM! The
new enemy (terrorism) has paved the road to brainwash you any way THEY
see fit.

There is only one enemy; the friendly people you pay your taxes
to; the war-makers and nature destroyers. With your funding, they are
killing the world right in front of your eyes. HALF A MILLION DEATHS
EACH YEAR ARE CAUSED BY TOBACCO. HALF A MILLION DEATHS EACH YEAR ARE
CAUSED BY ALCOHOL.

Ingesting THC, hemp's active agent, has a positive effect;
relieving asthma and glaucoma. A joint tends to alleviate the nausea
caused by chemotherapy. You are able to eat on hemp. This is a healthy
state of being.

The hemp plant is an ALIEN plant. There is physical evidence
that hemp is not like any other plant on this planet. One could
conclude that it was brought here for the benefit of humanity. Hemp is
the ONLY plant where the males appear one way and the females appear
very different, physically! No one ever speaks of males and females in
regard to the plant kingdom because plants do not show their sexes;
except for hemp. To determine what sex a certain, normal, Earthly
plant is: You have to look internally, at its DNA.


A male blade of grass (physically) looks exactly like a female blade
of grass. The hemp plant has an intense sexuality.






HEMP IS ILLEGAL BECAUSE BILLIONAIRES WANT TO REMAIN BILLIONAIRES!


----------



## Mutt

This should be copied and distributed. Thanks Hick.


----------



## MissMolly

george washington grew "Indian Hemp"...totally different plant with is native to north america..looks like mint ..not weed.


----------



## Sherman Helmsley

I think the best way to enlighten people should be in the form of a special on the Discovery Channel or something.  It's bullshit that people are hung up on weed, but hemp doesn't even have THC in it.  Hemp's stronger, faster growing, less harsh on the soil, etc. etc.  So why not legalize it?  If you put the burden of proof on the public, specifically the nay-sayers, it's only a matter of time before hemp, and weed are legal.  I give it five years tops.  

Cheers,
S. H.


----------



## Sherman Helmsley

Hick said:
			
		

> Hemp is the ONLY plant where the males appear one way and the females appear very different, physically! No one ever speaks of males and females in regard to the plant kingdom because plants do not show their sexes;
> except for hemp. To determine what sex a certain, normal, Earthly
> plant is: You have to look internally, at its DNA.


 
That's not entirely true.  There are quite a few plants that are male and female and you can tell by looking at them.  But no doubt they are from another planet.  Perhaps our early ancestors brought them in their spaceships. 

Regards,
S. H.


----------



## bmello

Mutt said:
			
		

> Well, Its been a while since I had a rant. so I guess its time to start one.
> 
> Rant topic:
> Commercial Hemp.
> 
> Rant:
> Why the hell is commercial hemp not being used as natural resource in the US?????
> 
> Facts:
> Here is what it is able to produce:
> paper, textiles, building materials, food, medicine, paint, detergent, varnish, oil, ink, and fuel.
> 
> Ok who should be pressuring this use of this natural resource. All of these high and mighty environmentalists. They ***** about deforestization, They ***** about loss of eco systems, they ***** and they *****. but never once do you hear of these people offering a solution. Commercial Hemp. Why is it not pushed heavy in our political system. Tell you why, They associate it with regular marijuana. Well it is by far not the same. Trace amounts of alkaloids and THC. like in the .0 range sometimes .00 range. Smoke it and you got a headache. Thats it.
> 
> Another reason it is not pushed. The massive impact it would have on the oil industry. But it would not put them outa business. instead redirect towards hemp oil refinement as a fuel. but is this even being viewed as an option NO!!!!!!. ***
> 
> Who would benefit:
> Planet for one. Local farmers two, it would benefit a lot all the way around. So whats the big deal. Oil Companies have made there mark and not a good one at that.
> 
> End rant:
> Envirnomentalist get off your soap box for a minute and offer a solution. End Rant.
> 
> (I know this is going to start a debate).


 
We have alot of work ahead of us.  We need money and power and lobbyists to fight in congress, stop the religiuos fanatics!!  Dam puritans!!!


----------



## DopeDoctor

> Ingesting THC, hemp's active agent, has a positive effect;
> relieving asthma



right on, never knew that.

Ya know what chaps my ass, is how marijuana is the "gateway drug".  Well I've smoked with probably 100+ people, about 5 of them got into hard drugs.

Isn't fabric made from hemp really strong?


----------



## Hick

> Isn't fabric made from hemp really strong?


yep...in fact, up into the 20th century, sails on all of the ocean going vessels were hemp material. For hundreds, possibly thousands of years, it was  the prime material for ropes, too.


----------

